# More Tandems Registered for Downieville XC Race this year?



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

We just signed up to race our tandem again at the Downieville XC race on August 1. We've got 3 tandems signed up for this year and would love to get a few more! Any other tandem teams wanna come join us for a full-on tandem party at Downieville this summer?

I'm trying to talk Amy into doing the river jump with me afterwards!

Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell
Bend, Oregon


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

That would be a fun one. I raced it solo 10 years ago. Hopefully its not too smoky this year. We will consider the drive from Colorado as part of a vacation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Have never done it on a single bike - but really enjoy the riding and the vibe of doing the race. Hope to see you there!


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

2019 gang. Lets fill out the tandem podium!


----------

